# Sky-Ray S-R5 XPG-R4



## glenda17 (Feb 20, 2010)

Recieved this today, it outperforms any flashlight I own, surprised to find it brighter than any of the Q5 Deerelight dropins I own, even looks brighter than my big Aakoray P7. Draws 1.2A.

Build quality is very nice as well.


I'm not up to speed on this new LED (XPG-R4) are there better LEDs than this now, its quite impressive.

Only issue is the transition from hotspot to corona isn't smooth.


My dogs were barking loudly tonight and I fired this baby up to see a big beautiful red fox clear as day, worth the $20 some odd bucks right there even if it breaks tomorrow.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Feb 21, 2010)

Picture or link?

Edit: found on DX.


----------



## glenda17 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yea thats where I got it, 4 days of use and no isses, I can't believe the output with only 1.2A on a single 18650 battery, LED technology has come a long way.


I take it this is the top of the line cree LED now?


----------



## mfm (Feb 23, 2010)

glenda17 said:


> I take it this is the top of the line cree LED now?


If the DX description is correct then it is only an R4 (and R5 is brighter). But the drop-in in the Skyray says R5 and who knows if the other supposed R5 lights/dropins on DX are really R5 or just R4. I wouldn't loose sleep over it anyway... Not as long as the driver and machining is better on the Skyray than on the UniqueFire-lights atleast.


----------



## richardcpf (Feb 23, 2010)

Does it keep the same brightness for the two hour of runtime? is the clicky replaceable?

This is the only thing holding me back from buying it. Looks good, even if it is a copy of the seraph


----------



## mfm (Mar 4, 2010)

richardcpf said:


> Does it keep the same brightness for the two hour of runtime?


Using a single 18650? No, current draw at 4.11v on max was 1.2A, current draw at 3.84v was 0.9A. But better than pure direct drive I guess? Seems I won't get any two hours with these blue Trustfire 2500 mAh either...

Got mine two days ago. Nice light, no rattle from the lens or battery (18650). I think I had some dust on the reflector and lens, and a few spots in the anodizing, but generally quite good. Everything is easy to take apart (didn't try the switch, I think it's OK as it is) and I improved the heatsinking by using aluminium stripes, now the whole light gets evenly warm (but not hot).


----------



## shark_za (Mar 4, 2010)

So tell more!?

Its a Seraph copy, does it have a forward clicky or reverse? 

Is it an exact clone, will the P7 Turbo head work in it? 
Does it hold the cells in place even with the front removed?


----------



## skunknuts79 (Mar 4, 2010)

mfm said:


> Using a single 18650? No, current draw at 4.11v on max was 1.2A, current draw at 3.84v was 0.9A. But better than pure direct drive I guess? Seems I won't get any two hours with these blue Trustfire 2500 mAh either...
> 
> Got mine two days ago. Nice light, no rattle from the lens or battery (18650). I think I had some dust on the reflector and lens, and a few spots in the anodizing, but generally quite good. Everything is easy to take apart (didn't try the switch, I think it's OK as it is) and I improved the heatsinking by using aluminium stripes, now the whole light gets evenly warm (but not hot).



Hey, I ordered this light on 2/19 (my first DX experience). It then became backordered, and will hopefully be stocked tomorrow....Anyway, I have become fascinated by flashlihjts over the last couple weeks (thanks to CPF), and would appreciate some advice on how to optimize this light.

I bought some extra o-rings, as some had reported that the lens was loose, even with the bezel tightened all the way. My specific question (I am a total newbie, and not mechanically inclined so much) is how to go about increasing the heat sinking. I have read about others using aluminum foil to this end, and would appreciate details on what you mean about using strips of foil. I don't want to mess anything up by shorting something like the emitter, battery, etc. (if that's even a possibility), or by directing too much heat near the battery. 

Any other simple tips/tricks you all know on how to optimize my light when it (eventually) arrives would be much appreciated! I ordered the #6105 charger, plus a pair of the blue 2600mah 18650s to round out the purchase. Oh yeah, I also got a Tank e07 for my girlfriend, as she has been pissed about all the 'pointless' reading I have been doing regarding flashlights, lol. 

Thanks much.

Best,
Skunknuts


----------



## glenda17 (Mar 5, 2010)

Its a reverse clickie, I don't like taking flashlights apart if I don't have to so can't answer you other question. To me it looks like a P60 host. SOB is bright, brightest damn light I have and I have a lot including a 2x18650 Aakoray P7.


----------



## glenda17 (Mar 5, 2010)

duoble p


----------



## mfm (Mar 5, 2010)

shark_za said:


> Is it an exact clone, will the P7 Turbo head work in it?
> Does it hold the cells in place even with the front removed?


Dunno about the turbo head, but someone tried a Seraph cell extender and that didn't work. If you want to use original parts then you should probably buy the original Seraph, it's not that expensive.

The cells won't fall out if that's what you mean, but they are pressed down by the spring of the P60-dropin (don't want to test by taking out the dropin after I got it to fit really tight).


----------



## ^Gurthang (Mar 5, 2010)

Unfortunately the Sky Ray is backordered.... I just ordered the same light w/ OP reflector [UniqueFire] plus a SMO reflector drop-in and a bunch of the #26110 buck drivers [good rep for moding]. I may try one of SB's 3 mode drivers [same one he uses in the L-Mini] later. Probably get a few of SB's forward clickies too.


----------



## glenda17 (Mar 6, 2010)

^Gurthang said:


> Unfortunately the Sky Ray is backordered.... I just ordered the same light w/ OP reflector [UniqueFire] plus a SMO reflector drop-in and a bunch of the #26110 buck drivers [good rep for moding]. I may try one of SB's 3 mode drivers [same one he uses in the L-Mini] later. Probably get a few of SB's forward clickies too.


 

I went with the Skylab because the Uniquefire only draw 1 amp vs 1.2A


----------



## mfm (Mar 6, 2010)

skunknuts79 said:


> I bought some extra o-rings, as some had reported that the lens was loose, even with the bezel tightened all the way. My specific question (I am a total newbie, and not mechanically inclined so much) is how to go about increasing the heat sinking. I have read about others using aluminum foil to this end, and would appreciate details on what you mean about using strips of foil.



I didn't use aluminium foil, I improved the heatsinking like this: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3224978

I also read about the lens rattling, but I had no rattle whatsoever on my SkyRay. What o-rings did you order? The orange 28mm ones?

Also, I drain a new blue Trustfire 2500 mAh cell to 30% (from over 90%) in one hour on max.


----------



## Pyranha (Mar 6, 2010)

Anyone tested this light with cr123a primaries?

In other words, how is the regulation while running down from original 6.0V?

I'm planning to buy those 4sevens flashlight food-primaries. A lot. For some nightfishing.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Mar 6, 2010)

Glenda,

Yep, I'm aware of the different driver in the UF vs. the SkyRay. Thats why I ordered drivers and a SMO reflector, do a "Phot Rod" on it. The DX 26110 is pretty simple to rework, so I'm going to crank up the current from 1.2 to 1.5A. I went to SB's site but the 3 mode driver I was looking for is out of stock.....


----------



## skunknuts79 (Mar 6, 2010)

mfm said:


> I didn't use aluminium foil, I improved the heatsinking like this: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3224978
> 
> I also read about the lens rattling, but I had no rattle whatsoever on my SkyRay. What o-rings did you order? The orange 28mm ones?
> 
> Also, I drain a new blue Trustfire 2500 mAh cell to 30% (from over 90%) in one hour on max.



Yeah, I got the 28mm orange ones. I like orange, actually, so it might go nicely with the orange tail cap. Good to hear yours didn't have a rattle, though....

So, the cut aluminum strip just sits in the head between the drop-in and the inside of the head? The heat then spreads from the head down through the body more easily? Sounds so easy, makes one wonder why the manufacturer doesn't add something like that automatically. Well, we all know why, actually.

Good to hear the run time was understated, if anything. I'm nervous that it is still back-ordered. Both because I don't want to wait forever, and also, because I hope that this batch is as well made as the first. It sounds like often a quality batch gets eaten up, and then things go downhill (I knew I should have pulled the trigger sooner). Well, it is a new product, so hopefully QC will still be decent. 

Best,
Skunknuts


----------



## ^Gurthang (Mar 6, 2010)

Skunk,

Yeah, I missed the boat too on the first batch of SkyRay', hopefully the UF version's QC won't be too bad. Just hoping that I won't regret this....


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 6, 2010)

^Gurthang said:


> Thats why I ordered drivers and a SMO reflector


Is it an XP-E/XP-G reflector or an XR-E reflector?

I've tried an XR-E SMO refector on my XP-G R5 drop-in, and while it works, it's not perfect. It does make the hotspot larger.


----------



## mfm (Mar 7, 2010)

skunknuts79 said:


> Yeah, I got the 28mm orange ones. I like orange, actually, so it might go nicely with the orange tail cap. Good to hear yours didn't have a rattle, though....



I ordered the 28mm o-rings two weeks ago, they have been "waiting for supplier" since then. They are probably too thick, but thought I'd try them anyway.



skunknuts79 said:


> So, the cut aluminum strip just sits in the head between the drop-in and the inside of the head? The heat then spreads from the head down through the body more easily? Sounds so easy, makes one wonder why the manufacturer doesn't add something like that automatically. Well, we all know why, actually.



Well, P60 was originally for Xenon lamps where it didn't matter much if the bulb got very hot.


----------



## RedForest UK (Mar 7, 2010)

Just to let you guys know, i have the Uniquefire single mode version, and it draws 1.44 amps from a fully charged 18650 (Trustfire 2500 blue wrapper) at 4.2 volts.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Mar 7, 2010)

Rose,

Looking at the pics its likely an XR-E format. Plenty of opportunity for mods....


----------



## ^Gurthang (Mar 20, 2010)

Just noticed that the SkyRay is back in stock on DX. Just wanted to bump the thread for others that may be interested.


----------



## RedForest UK (Mar 20, 2010)

Can anyone confirm if the 5-mode has mode memory? I would buy it for the lower output levels but i hate having to scroll through them all every time i want a specific one.

Also, if anyone interested im posting results on the current draw of this light over its entire runtime, the thread should be near the top of the forum at the moment anyway.


----------



## mfm (Mar 20, 2010)

RedForest UK said:


> Can anyone confirm if the 5-mode has mode memory? I would buy it for the lower output levels but i hate having to scroll through them all every time i want a specific one.
> 
> Also, if anyone interested im posting results on the current draw of this light over its entire runtime, the thread should be near the top of the forum at the moment anyway.



It has proper mode memory. 

The current draw is similar to the Uniquefire R5 XPG-R4, the SkyRay had 1.2A at 4.11v and 0.89A at 3.84v (which probably is after a few minutes and after little more than one hour). This with a TrustFire 2500 mAh. 

After 2 hours 36 minutes I had drained a TrustFire 2400 mAh to maybe 3.62 (3.6-something atleast), so similar to the UniqueFire.


----------



## FlashPilot (Mar 20, 2010)

RedForest UK said:


> Can anyone confirm if the 5-mode has mode memory?


 
The Skyray version has mode memory.


----------



## sol-leks (Mar 20, 2010)

Can anyone comment on how this guy performs on cr123 primaries? I may go and order this guy right now.

Also I don't know much about modding or whatever, so this works with any p60 compatible parts? Can you tell me a little more about switching the reflectors etc with this light? I think what I would ideally want to do is get an OP reflector that would fit in this light and would it be possible to get a sst-50 drop in or something?

Thanks!


----------



## mfm (Mar 20, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> Can anyone comment on how this guy performs on cr123 primaries? I may go and order this guy right now.
> 
> Also I don't know much about modding or whatever, so this works with any p60 compatible parts?


Didn't try myself, but someone on DX wrote "on cr123 batteries the output is 10% lower at all stages and the current draw is about 10-15% lower".

Yes, it is a P60 compatible host. If you keep the XP-G emitter then an OP reflector is just a waste of money and lumens.


----------



## sol-leks (Mar 20, 2010)

mfm said:


> Didn't try myself, but someone on DX wrote "on cr123 batteries the output is 10% lower at all stages and the current draw is about 10-15% lower".
> 
> Yes, it is a P60 compatible host. If you keep the XP-G emitter then an OP reflector is just a waste of money and lumens.



Yeah I saw that comment after posting. Sounds like it will be less bright but also have significantly better runtime, which could be handy.

Why would an OP reflect be a waste? wouldn't it make the beam floodier/smoother?

Also I see there is a uniquefire clone of this light although it doesn't seem to have memory mode but it does have an OP reflector. How do these lights compare quality-wise I wonder? Also the uniquefire version says 4.2V max, can that be right? Wouldn't that mean cr123's and rcr123's wouldnt work?

Would there be any benefit to buying an r5 drop in from DX? Could it be better quality or something? How about an MC-E drop in such as SKU 21037?


----------



## mfm (Mar 21, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> Yeah I saw that comment after posting. Sounds like it will be less bright but also have significantly better runtime, which could be handy.
> 
> Why would an OP reflect be a waste? wouldn't it make the beam floodier/smoother?
> 
> ...



You don't get Cree rings with XP-G, so OP is not really needed. I doubt the DX drop-in is better: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3312868&postcount=616

P7 or MCE in P60 1x18650 is probably underdriven and will most likely be dimmer and just emit lots of heat.

I compared my SkyRay (with AR coated lens and improved heatsinking) against a 2x18650 P7 light and the P7 was only slightly brighter but became hot very fast, the SkyRay didn't even get warm in that time.

So it seems like it just won't get any better from spending lots of money on modding (the horror!).


----------



## sol-leks (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you for explaining.

I got the skyray, no extra parts for the moment.


----------



## stockstinks (Mar 22, 2010)

I ordered the SKYRAY last week also. I will post my thoughts on it when I get it.


----------



## mfm (Mar 27, 2010)

I noticed some brief flickering when changing modes on the SkyRay and now it flickers as soon as the switch is slightly pressed and until it is fully pressed. At least once it flickered continously after the mode was changed but usually it is not flickering (but I'm not always getting the full brightness of the mode either).

Cleaned everything including the threads, the drop-in and the switch module inside the tailcap but that didn't help.

Ordered some new switch modules so will see if I can fix it. I don't want to use it in its current state and will have to resort to using my dimmer lights. :sigh:


----------



## glenda17 (Mar 27, 2010)

mfm said:


> I noticed some brief flickering when changing modes on the SkyRay and now it flickers as soon as the switch is slightly pressed and until it is fully pressed. At least once it flickered continously after the mode was changed but usually it is not flickering (but I'm not always getting the full brightness of the mode either).
> 
> Cleaned everything including the threads, the drop-in and the switch module inside the tailcap but that didn't help.
> 
> Ordered some new switch modules so will see if I can fix it. I don't want to use it in its current state and will have to resort to using my dimmer lights. :sigh:


 

That sucks, I haven't had any issues with mine yet. Let us know if this fixes it.


----------



## mfm (Mar 27, 2010)

glenda17 said:


> That sucks, I haven't had any issues with mine yet. Let us know if this fixes it.



It's not that bad actually, it just annoys me because I know the problem is there.

BTW, the new batch of SkyRays has the "Super Bright R5" drop-in like all the UniqueFires and UltraFires (with SMO though), so no more "XP-G R-5 FIVE MODEL 4.2-8.4V" drop-ins. The new drop-in has a much lower medium level as well.


----------



## sol-leks (Mar 27, 2010)

mfm said:


> It's not that bad actually, it just annoys me because I know the problem is there.
> 
> BTW, the new batch of SkyRays has the "Super Bright R5" drop-in like all the UniqueFires and UltraFires (with SMO though), so no more "XP-G R-5 FIVE MODEL 4.2-8.4V" drop-ins. The new drop-in has a much lower medium level as well.



Does that mean the newer ones can't uses cr123's or rcr's?

I ordered a sky-ray like a week ago and my order has been on hold because they are waiting for stock, but it sounds like they changed the light. Is it no longer an XP-G? Do you guys think I should still get it or cancel the order?


----------



## odd (Mar 28, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> Does that mean the newer ones can't uses cr123's or rcr's?
> 
> I ordered a sky-ray like a week ago and my order has been on hold because they are waiting for stock, but it sounds like they changed the light. Is it no longer an XP-G? Do you guys think I should still get it or cancel the order?



I think you can still use cr123´s. I ordered one yesterday, too, and am also afraid that the new dropin isn´t as good as the old one :mecry:
The r5 dropins at dx don´t have good ratings...
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32953

@mhm
Can you please compare the old dropin to the new one? 
I´m especially interested in the output on HIGH.

Thanks
odd


----------



## mfm (Mar 28, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> Does that mean the newer ones can't uses cr123's or rcr's?
> 
> I ordered a sky-ray like a week ago and my order has been on hold because they are waiting for stock, but it sounds like they changed the light. Is it no longer an XP-G? Do you guys think I should still get it or cancel the order?


It is still XP-G. No idea how good it works on 123's, but it's probably the same driver as the other "R5" lights but with SMO reflector instead of OP.

BTW, here you can see why I think OP reflector is unnecessary with XP-G, this is the old SkyRay with SMO reflector: http://www.dealextreme.com/customerphotos/quarantined/32749-612fc7e1-8e6a-4bc1-9de3-d120ef4ad358.jpg



odd said:


> Can you please compare the old dropin to the new one?


I don't have the new one myself.


----------



## sol-leks (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks MFM, thats reassuring. Looks quite nice actually even without an OP reflector.

I was worried there, I would really like the option to use both 18650's and cr123's. Of course I could always buy another drop in.


----------



## mfm (Apr 7, 2010)

glenda17 said:


> That sucks, I haven't had any issues with mine yet. Let us know if this fixes it.


Got the switches and they didn't fit. No other switch on DX will fit either. Tried oiling the old switch and cleaned it some more with isopropyl alcohol, still didn't help.

Now it is brighter if I hold the switch in, totally unacceptable, so will have to retire this host and get something else to put the drop-in into. Too bad...


----------



## LobsterX (Apr 7, 2010)

can someone with the first batch show photos of the drop-ins?


----------



## skunknuts79 (Apr 8, 2010)

Are others, besides mfm, still enjoying their light? I ordered mine on 2/19, and it should, finally, be leaving on its journey to America today. I'm just really hoping I didn't wait all this time for a dud, lol.

Best,
Skunknuts


----------



## glenda17 (Apr 10, 2010)

LobsterX said:


> can someone with the first batch show photos of the drop-ins?


 

I would but mine is still working perfectly and I hate taking apart a good working chinese flashlight, probably would be fine but am afraid to risk it.


----------



## Shriker (Apr 10, 2010)

LobsterX said:


> can someone with the first batch show photos of the drop-ins?



Ill take some shots of mine tomorrey.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Apr 10, 2010)

Skunk,

I got the UniqueFire version of the SkyRay. Same XPG w/ 5 mode driver but OP reflector versus the orig. SkyRay w/ SMO reflector. Output is a large diffuse hotspot. Seems like we need some beamshots for comparison. 

I'll take a few pics of the UF drop-in FWIW...

What I'd really like to see is a beamshot comparison of the SkyRay vs. the Lumens Factory SP-6 w/ R2.


----------



## sol-leks (Apr 10, 2010)

I wonder if I should've gotten the uniquefire, I kinda wish the skyray was a little more floody although I'm still happy with it.


----------



## glenda17 (Apr 10, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> I wonder if I should've gotten the uniquefire, I kinda wish the skyray was a little more floody although I'm still happy with it.


 

The uniquefire is only a 1.0 amp driver vs the Skylab 1.2A according to DX.


----------



## sol-leks (Apr 10, 2010)

Good to know.


----------

